# Grass pulling up like carpet/sod, need help!



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

So i was raking up some moss on the edge of my lawn and realized when i grabbed it, that i started pulling up the established grass like it was carpet/sod, but it had been established now for over a year, it looks like a thin layer of moss is on the underside, like the grass roots never dug deep enough to root.

Any suggestions other than rip it up and reseed?


























Thanks!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

As soon as I read your subject line I immediately thought grubs - sounds like a classic case...just be sure it's treated for next season and reseed I guess?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The fact that moss was growing there in the first place makes me think it is either a area that gets a lot of shade or doesn't drain water very well, or possibly a combination of both. Would you say shade/drainage is a problem in this area. How is the surrounding area? Does it too have a moss problem. Just re planting seed won't fix the problems that caused moss in the first place.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

What kind of grass is that? Looks like it could possibly have stolons like Poa Triv or bentgrass.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

I did spray the lawn this year with some beneficial nematoads to try and get rid of any grubs.

the moss issue is definitely around the rocks area of the lawn, theres like a C shape around the edge of the lawn that seems to be alot of moss, it gets watered but is on a slope.

bentgrass is DEFINITELY an issue in the lawn, which i want to address with some tenacity overall spraying including this area, so i can re-establish it better with some ryegrass/fescue mix w/ overseeding.

my big question is - should i just PULL UP the carpet completely and leave a big hole, and start from there? Or should i dethatch this area and see what i get up from it, put some top soil and seed down and water?

to give you context, this is my LAST renovation of the lawn back in 2016:

raked up all moss and thatch:









seeded and peat mossed lawn and new grass grew in:









current state as of 2018 August:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

If you just rip it up and reseed, you are likely to experience whatever caused the shallow rooting all over again. My first thoughts were what's the problem you are trying to solve? From the pics the grass looks healthy enough - at least green and clearly alive.. Maybe it's happy there despite the shallow roots? A high water table can also result in shallow rooting.

Does the grass stay relatively healthy in that spot all season or are there outward symtoms of the shallow rooting? It also looks like it doesn't get much light (or maybe it was just time of day of the pics)? If it gets just enough to survive it will grow very slowly (if it doesn't get enough to survive the result is obvious).


----------

